# Recommendations For Campgrounds In Central Or



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Traveling for a couple weeks this summer with 2 boys (8 and 6) and 1 dog. Interests include swimming, fishing, biking, nature, rockhounding....

Thinking about driving from. NorCal up to Madras area to a rock ranch. I have great childhood memories of time spent at Sunriver and Kahneetah but not sure what camping is like around there. Also, we need to find campgrounds that we can get into on summer weekdays vs ones that have already been booked up months in advance online. Quiet, no hookups fine for us. Just not too tight to pull 25RS trailer into.

Thanks for any recommendations!!!!
Linda


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Didn't you ask about this a while back? I still stand by the recommendations I gave you then.










My link


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Holy moly did I?????? I will check! 😬


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Ugh you know we never took the trip back then so I forgot! You sent TONS of info which I will indeed use for this trip!!!!! 👍 (No Crooked River 😉)


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

mommy2boyz said:


> Ugh you know we never took the trip back then so I forgot! You sent TONS of info which I will indeed use for this trip!!!!! &#128077; (No Crooked River &#128521


That last one is the most important.


----------

